# Trout flavored



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

I've been MIA for a while on here and have been just gettin back into some stuff. I've been messing with alot of gliders and weighting them for specific applications. Here's my latest, weighted to sink slow, with a threaded Jomusky insert to add more weight for those deep guys. Hope you like it. -TRE


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Really Nice! How big is it?Love the paint.

MS


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Evan,
That is one sweet looking glider! I really like it. That paint job is very nice.


----------

